# Jay at MO up to old tricks again



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hello everyone, i thought i could deal with this privately but I wont, Jay at MalteseOnly is up to his old perverted, disgusting tricks again and has emailed me a picture with a naked man sitting at a desk with my face photoshoped onto it, with my full name and spoiledmaltese's name on it, i have also found out he may be emailing it, using a fake email to members here and or members at MO

Please do not reply to these emails, this will only gratify this sick sick person, if you do receive one please forward the whole email to me, please PM me for my email address, so i can report it to everyone I know how, he uses proxy addresses to obtain and send these emails and to visit here at SM, he may even be "amongst" us as a fake member, i have began to track his proxies (he doesnt know or care i know ALOT about the internet) and will continue to compile all my info, one of these days this is all going to harm his reputation (even further) and may resort in legal action

and as I have said before, all this does is drive me to make SM even bigger and better and someday there will be noone at MO but him and his fake usernames talking to himself

if you are contacted via any suspicious, email or PM that seems to come from any member here also let me know, he doesnt scare me, heck, this doesnt even make me mad anymore, i feel sorry for people with mental problems such as himself, so please try not to let it bother you either









have a great day everyone


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You shouldn't have to put up with this crap! I wonder if he has heard the phrase "what goes around, comes around"?

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Joe. It is a shame that our world is full of people who cannot be happy unless they are causing issues with others.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's just sick







What would drive a person to do those things?!?! 

Anyways, Joe, thanks for all that you do and thanks for SM


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

it seems he is using emails from MO as a few have reported that they received it in an email they only used there so he may be targetting people that are members at both forums


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a very sick man as you know Joe. You may want to consider talking to an attorney to protect yourself. I personally know other people who have had to resort to that.

He should spend more time screening posts on MO and less time harrassing the competition. Maybe then MO wouldn't be a boring collection of "post waiting approvals" and he might be a contender. 

He looked into his magic mirror and asked who the #1 Maltese site was. It said Spoiled Maltese. He's a has-been, an also-ran, and it's just fueled his mental illness.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Some people!!! He obviously has way too much time on his hands! It's funny he has time for this sort of thing but not enough time to approve posts! Tells you where is head is!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poochiesmom_@Nov 18 2005, 02:06 PM
> *Some people!!! He obviously has way too much time on his hands!  It's funny he has time for this sort of thing but not enough time to approve posts! Tells you where is head is!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120931*


[/QUOTE]

Well we all know where his head is and it ain't on his shoulders. Thank God I am no longer a member of that decrepit man's site. 
The best thing that ever happened for me was to have myself banned from that imbisil's site.
I am now a proud member of the best Maltese site ever....























I will say this though Joe I am so sorry you have to put up with such a childish person's jealousy, if we can refer to him as human that is


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It is actually a big compliment to SM. It proves that he knows that we are the #1 forum for Maltese aficionados! Why else would he do that? It shows he is aware of and is jealous of SM's success.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Joe for let us know. I'm sorry you have to deal with all his crap!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry Joe for you having to put up with such childishness.









Thanks for such a great site, your the best


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry you have to put up this all of that, Joe! Keep up the good work! We love it here with you!!! SpoiledMaltese is the best! That's why I never joined the other site! - This one was MUCH better!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow that's horrible.


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the headsup. So sorry that this is happening. Some ppl really just need to find something better to do with their time!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through this Joe. You certainly don't deserve it. Thank you for the great site you have provided for us here at SM. He should invest his time improving his site to make it better but we can be almost certain that he won't. He is too sick. I'm glad you are able to handle it as well as it sounds like you are. We are all behind you 100%. You are the best!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Get 'im Joe!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WHAT A LOSER!

Even though that was disgusting, ya kinda have to laugh at someone who goes and finds a naked picture of someone (unless he has a bunch on his computer already), opens photoshop, paste your head on it and sends it to you trying so hard not to be found. I don't even recall talking much about MO lately. Joe, I think someone misses you and your attention.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Joe I'm really sorry you have to deal with such an immature individual that has not thing better to do with himself. It's obvious he is just jealous of how well your website is doing and all that you have accomplished. I hope he gets caught in the act. What a horrible person he is. He will get what is coming to him. Leave it to the universe and God. People like him always end up in bad situations. Don’t even waist your time with him. Thank for informing us.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Buttercloud, you hit the nail on the head. This type of sick personality thrives on any kind of attention, even negative, because it makes him feel powerful.

A friend once described him as like the Wizard of Oz, a "great and powerful" until little Toto pulled the curtain back and we saw the pathetic little man behind it.

My new image of Jay when the curtain is pulled will be a pathetic _naked_ man with, well, a good reason to be hiding behind the curtain in embarrassment!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 18 2005, 03:22 PM
> *Buttercloud, you hit the nail on the head. This type of sick personality thrives on any kind of attention, even negative, because it makes him feel powerful.
> 
> A friend once described him as like the Wizard of Oz, a "great and powerful" until little Toto pulled the curtain back and we saw the pathetic little man behind it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 18 2005, 03:22 PM
> *My new image of Jay when the curtain is pulled will be a pathetic naked man with, well, a good reason to be hiding behind the curtain in embarrassment!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120973*


[/QUOTE]
















ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Nov 18 2005, 04:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Great, now there's a visual I can't get out of my head. Kinda like when you hear a song and it won't go away.




































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121005
[/B][/QUOTE]
:new_Eyecrazy:







:new_Eyecrazy:







:new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Nov 18 2005, 01:43 PM
> *hello everyone, i thought i could deal with this privately but I wont, Jay at MalteseOnly is up to his old perverted, disgusting tricks again and has emailed me a picture with a naked man sitting at a desk with my face photoshoped onto it, with my full name and spoiledmaltese's name on it, i have also found out he may be emailing it, using a fake email to members here and or members at MO
> 
> Please do not reply to these emails, this will only gratify this sick sick person, if you do receive one please forward the whole email to me, please PM me for my email address, so i can report it to everyone I know how, he uses proxy addresses to obtain and send these emails and to visit here at SM, he may even be "amongst" us as a fake member, i have began to track his proxies (he doesnt know or care i know ALOT about the internet) and will continue to compile all my info, one of these days this is all going to harm his reputation (even further) and may resort in legal action
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thats terrible he is a sicko


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Nov 18 2005, 04:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:new_Eyecrazy:







:new_Eyecrazy:







:new_Eyecrazy:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121007
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here is the image that came to my mind, no wonder he needs to hide behind false names and email addresses, what a gutless wonder he truly is. The only thing his stupidity is doing is successfully driving people away from his site.

Let us see what is behind the curtain....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 18 2005, 03:16 PM
> *It is actually a big compliment to SM. It proves that he knows that we are the #1 forum for Maltese aficionados! Why else would he do that? It shows he is aware of and is jealous of SM's success.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I was thinking that exact same thing!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Must be he feels pretty threatened by your success, I'd take that as a pretty big compliment  Congratulations!!!

Guess I won't have to worry about being e-mailed, I've been given the boot by his site THREE TIMES







Sooooo sad.........SOOOO GLAD. 

Sorry Joe, you do a great job, this site offer a wide variety of opportunities from general chit chat to serious information. Everyone is free to pick and chose what they are interested in and most importantly to say what they want . Thanks!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Nov 18 2005, 06:12 PM
> *Must be he feels pretty threatened by your success, I'd take that as a pretty big compliment   Congratulations!!!
> 
> Guess I won't have to worry about being e-mailed, I've been given the boot by his site THREE TIMES
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Don't worry if he wanted to send you one he could have as he has your addy from your membership unless you have changed it or your computer since.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He must be pretty mad that Spoiled Maltese is doing so good.














How good looking are you naked, Joe ? I promess if I receive the e-mail I won't look at your body, only your head.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I just realized that I am still a member of MO. At least I guess I am. I haven't visited that forum since I found SM. How do I get myself off of the member list?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Nov 18 2005, 07:51 PM
> *I just realized that I am still a member of MO.  At least I guess I am.  I haven't visited that forum since I found SM.  How do I get myself off of the member list?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121049*


[/QUOTE]

Well you could just tell them you want to leave and never come back or do what I did and send the moderator a nice note telling her what you think of her, that did it for me








The problem is they keep records of all the members and past members emails and probably IP addresses so you will never be free of him unless you change your computer and email address.
I don't know if it is possible to change an IP on a computer but I am going to find out from my server tomorrow. It is worth the effort to stop that sicko from making contact but then I don't know if he can get any info from here if he is coming here secretly.
Joe would be the best one to answer that question.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Nov 18 2005, 08:02 PM
> *I don't know if it is possible to change an IP on a computer but I am going to find out from my server tomorrow. It is worth the effort to stop that sicko from making contact but then I don't know if he can get any info from here if he is coming here secretly.
> Joe would be the best one to answer that question.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121056*


[/QUOTE]

you can change your email if you want to, thats the easiest, but i dont reccomend anyone changing their email unless they just dont use it that often and can make an easy switch, your IP depends on who your internet is through, some IP's stay the same, some change almost daily, theres not much he can do with your IP but ban you from there



> How do I get myself off of the member list?[/B]


he's not going to let that happen

thanks for the kind words everyone, please dont let this man intimidate you in anyway


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 18 2005, 02:22 PM
> *Buttercloud, you hit the nail on the head. This type of sick personality thrives on any kind of attention, even negative, because it makes him feel powerful.
> 
> A friend once described him as like the Wizard of Oz, a "great and powerful" until little Toto pulled the curtain back and we saw the pathetic little man behind it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Couldn't have described that LOSER better myself!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry you have to put up with his garbage Joe. I agree with the others, he is jealous of your success and the success of SM. Thank you for all the great things you do for us here Joe. I enjoy this site soooo much


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 18 2005, 03:22 PM
> *Buttercloud, you hit the nail on the head. This type of sick personality thrives on any kind of attention, even negative, because it makes him feel powerful.
> 
> A friend once described him as like the Wizard of Oz, a "great and powerful" until little Toto pulled the curtain back and we saw the pathetic little man behind it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's gotta be so true!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Nov 18 2005, 06:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry if he wanted to send you one he could have as he has your addy from your membership unless you have changed it or your computer since.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121032
[/B][/QUOTE]









ooooops, forgot about THAT!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I definitely want to get off the MO member's list. I don't want to be associated with anyone that would do the sort of things that Jay is doing. I was never comfortable with MO. You had to be so careful about what you posted that you were never able to really get any valuable information. SM is a much better place to share!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I searched for information from the MO web site before I knew about SM. I am so glad that I didn't become a member. Joe thank you for all that you do and I am really sorry that a nice person like you has to put up with an insecure jerk like him.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Sorry Joe that you have to put up with this kind of stuff. Your too nice of a guy to have someone do that to you. Some others have said that maybe you should be in touch with a lawyer and it might be a good idea just to contact one to see what they say. I don't like people that take temper tantrums when they don't get their way. Its just so darn childish.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Nov 18 2005, 10:33 PM
> *Sorry Joe that you have to put up with this kind of stuff. Your too nice of a guy to have someone do that to you. Some others have said that maybe you should be in touch with a lawyer and it might be a good idea just to contact one to see what they say. I don't like people that take temper tantrums when they don't get their way. Its just so darn childish.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121085*


[/QUOTE]

lets just say i'm covered in the lawyer dept if need be, but honestly he is bringing upon himself more than I could ever do by stepping in his way


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Joe, 
I am sorry for all you have had to go through just because you have a wonderful site







You have the pleasure of knowing that SM is the #1 site for Maltese lovers and it is growing all the time







You know and we ALL know, that SM is not just any old web site, it is THE web site for us Maltese lovers







This is not just a web site, we have been able to make friends and we have a family of wonderful caring people







that is something MO probably will never be or have, it just can not compare to SM and he (Jay) knows it and can't handle it







He could have a good site too if he would learn from SM about how people want to be treated. There is room for him and his board, but he just wants to control too much and does not allow people to become friendly , get to know one another, offer kindness, advise etc. without all the censorship. It is too bad because it doesn't need to be this way, he is slowly but surely running all the members away







But we will be here to welcome them all with open arms and a big SM










By the way.....was it a good picture he put your head on























Joe,
You are a class act and we all think you are A VERY SPECIAL PERSON







Thank you again for giving all of us a great place to call home


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Could the police get involved in something like this?? Isnt this against the law? -_- All i know is that he better not send me one...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom_@Nov 18 2005, 10:48 PM
> *By the way.....was it a good picture he put your head on
> 
> 
> ...


haha, lets just say i think i look better in person :lol: 



> Could the police get involved in something like this?? Isnt this against the law?  All i know is that he better not send me one...[/B]


he is slipping up, slowly but surely


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

it amazes me how stupid and childish grown adults can be. that's great that jay/becky is secure enough with his own stupidity to continue to be so LAME, for lack of a nicer word... but why stoop to such lows, you know? 

morons will be morons. 






















thinking, "i cant get back that entire year i spent on that site, can i? that's an entire year of my life i cant get back. DAMMIT!"
















ann marie and the "peace, love, and happiness, please" buttercup


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

That's really disgusting. I'm sorry you have to deal with someone like that.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Joe I am so sorry this is happening to you. When I first was looking for a site about Malts a friend of mine told me about MO. From day one I didn't care for it but seemed to be the ONLY site on the web. I hated having to WAIT to see a post. Way to many know-it-alls. Way to many snobs with attitudes. 

Needless to say, I kept looking until I found SM I love this site and love seeing it grow every day. This channel is so friendly and warm and people care so much about others. 

After reading all the posts here about what Jay is doing to you, I decided to go over there and make a post and see if any one responded. Imagine this!!!! Suddenly I couldn't log on. Seems I have not been there enough. Well, it said to log in again with your name and password and they would re-instate you. Ha Ha that didn't happen. No email like promised. 

I KNOW WHERE THE DELETE KEY IS............. BYE BYE Maltese Only !!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw Joe ,Im so sorry you have to put up with that idoit







He is jealous because Spolied Maltese is the GREATEST MALTESE FORUM.Thnak you many times over for blessing us with such a caring,loving ,supportive,sharing place to call our own


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 18 2005, 04:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120979
[/B][/QUOTE]
To me, Jay will always be that photo of the guy in the wig with the cigarette hanging out of his mouth...where is that post anyway?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Joe,

I am so sorry that this man seems to be so child like. It is sad that his behavior pulls you into his sickness. If I recieve an email you will be the first one to know, but it must be very unnerving knowing that he is able to send this to people and you have no way to stop his behavior and it affects you so personally. 

There must be a law about sending what you have described as pornagraphic material, especcially if it is untruthfully labeling it as someone who knows nothing about it. 

Please know Joe, that you truly are a special person....I have seen your incredible gentlemanly behavior shine through on this site time and time again. It is a privledge to know that I am now on a site that has a leader who is, although continually attacked by a crazy person, able to act in a way that sets you so far above in moral conduct. 

Thank you....and if you need us to do anything further please don't hesitate to let us all know.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Do you suppose Becky took Jay's pic, sitting behind the desk?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Nov 19 2005, 04:22 PM
> *Do you suppose Becky took Jay's pic, sitting behind the desk?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121249*


[/QUOTE]

I was also thinking the very same thing, that perhaps it is a picture of Jay himself and he has altered it and if so he should indeed hide behind a curtain, that's if he can find one big enough


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just as a note i have had someone try and sign up at least 3 usernames under fake email address in the last couple of days so keep your eye peeled incase one of them gets through


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I hope that Jay is amongst us.........that way he can see what a great site you run and what an open forum is supposed to be like AND what happens when you treat peple like ADULTS instead of children who need to be censored and edited. Even the occasional disagreements are a great example of how porblems and issues can be handled without the need for a HEAVEY HANDED moderator stepping in and taking control every time.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Nov 19 2005, 05:11 PM
> *just as a note i have had someone try and sign up at least 3 usernames under fake email address in the last couple of days so keep your eye peeled incase one of them gets through
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Joe, just a question, if a person can't sign in due to your close eye on the faker from beyond, wouldn't it be better if he couldn't get access to anything at all. I mean wouldn't it be best for it to be made so that members only can even read the posts. I bet if he couldn't read anything in here it would burn him up inside wondering what is being said about him. I personally think he thrives on all the attention he is getting and he probably gets his jollies from that even if it is all bad because he is so sick.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

wow -_- What a low stoop.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Nov 19 2005, 04:22 PM
> *Do you suppose Becky took Jay's pic, sitting behind the desk?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121249*


[/QUOTE]
eeeew. i think i just threw up in my mouth.

ann marie and the "and by the way, i'm not old enough for such things!" buttercup, who is only 5!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup+Nov 19 2005, 07:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eeeew. i think i just threw up in my mouth.

ann marie and the "and by the way, i'm not old enough for such things!" buttercup, who is only 5!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121312
[/B][/QUOTE]


She probably almost broke up laffing if that is him and she took the pic, I bet she needed a wide angle lens to get him all in one pic....omg the mind does boggle









You should cover the Buttercup's little eyes....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Joe, Thanks for letting us know the latest garbage from Jay. Pathetic is a good word for him. Thank you for being a gentleman and an all around good guy. You have a wonderful site going here (may it never end!) and are a super knowledgeable computer person as well so I'm sure you can handle this hack. It's been years since I left MO simply because I couldn't get any answers there. Luckily I was gone before J's sickness became so intense. He always was a power hunger weirdo however!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, thats just horrible







What a sick person, gosh...


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

psycho psycho psycho


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Nov 19 2005, 05:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Just wanted to reiterate how very much we appreciate you Joe!!! Can't let you know enough how very much you are appreciated and how lucky we are to have you.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Nov 20 2005, 10:58 PM
> *and how lucky we are to have you.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i'm the lucky one


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

That guy's a nutcase. Thank the Lord for Joe!!!


----------

